# VK - Fush, Orion Q, Elder Dragon, Battlestar Squonk & Much More



## Gizmo (15/2/19)

New Arrivals:

Lost Vape Orion Q 17W
Lost Vape Orion Q Replacement Pods ( 0.5 Ohm & 1.0 Ohm )
Rincoe Manto X 228W Mod
Rincoe Manto S 228W Mod
Rincoe Manto Mini RDA Kit
Smoant Battlestar Squonker Kit
Acrohm Fush Mechincal Mod
Eleaf Ello Replacement Glass
Vandyvape Pyro V2 RDTA 
Vandyvape AP Kit
Geekvape Aegis Mini Mod 
VOOPOO DRAG 2 Mod 
Vape King 4-in-1 DIY Box
Wotofo Elder Dragon RDA Black

Restocks:

Joyetech Ego Aio Eco ( Black, Blue, Grey, Green & Red )
Smok Novo Kit
Smok Novo Cartidge 2ml 1.2Ohm
Innokin EQ Cartridge 2ml 0.5ohm
Aspire Breeze 2 AIO Cartridge 3ml 0.6Ohm 
GOLISI i2 Charger Black 
Vandyvape BSKR MTL Coils
Wotofo Profile RDA ( Black, Red, Blue, Purple & Rainbow )

https://www.vapeking.co.za/index.php?dispatch=products.newest​

Reactions: Like 1


----------

